# Rex & the mystery of the destroyed bushes



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Ha ha, maybe you should have his hearing checked. He doesn't seem to hear the question.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Too funny......


----------

